# Whay Breeds Do You Think I Am?



## Gaeam

We just rescued a 4month old from a shelter - no background info is known about him. He is about 20lbs, has huge webbed feet... we have gotten a lot of different suggestions: Lab-Border Collie-Pit mix? Border Collie -New Foundland or St Bernard? Not that it matters, just wondering what you might think and how big he might get!! His name is Bodhi.


----------



## momtolabs

Maybe newfie/lab mix. Where are you from? It might help depending on region.


----------



## Gaeam

Thx, I am in Northern California. I do think he has a large breed mixed in there.


----------



## mrsahunter86

He doesn't look to have any pit in him of any sort :/ I could see lab or St. Bernard... He does look like he will be a pretty massive dog, and he's very cute


----------



## Newf-mama

his coloring reminds me of a landseer newfie, but at first glance i thought st. bernard. he is gonna be big boy...looks similar to my Norbert, his face and how he sits.


----------



## Firestorm

I don't see border collie within him, aside from coloring.. Lab..possibly... Collie.. Doubtful as I'm prone to thinking the muzzle should be somewhat longer or more narrow even if he were mixed with something else. Shadow (not SJ) was mixed with collie on his mother's side so he had a narrow muzzle.. Your pup resembles a Landseer Newfoundland pup, like Newf said.. It'll be easier to tell though once he reaches adulthood.


----------



## dragonfive

He looks similar to my puppy--similar markings also. Mine is the mixture of border collie, lab and St.Bernard. He's 15 lbs at two months.


----------



## Flaming

Giant webbed feet? with that colouring, yeah I'd say at least part Newfie Landseer


----------



## lil-things

He looks just like my sons dogs, they are Springer Spaniels, He is beautiful, What ever he is he will be a joy to have.


----------



## packetsmom

So cute!!!

The face mask initially made me think St. Bernard, but the webbed feet seem to be a Newfie giveaway. He's a handsome boy, whatever mix he is!


----------



## Flaming

packetsmom said:


> So cute!!!
> 
> The face mask initially made me think St. Bernard, but the webbed feet seem to be a Newfie giveaway. He's a handsome boy, whatever mix he is!


I've seen more than a few newfie landseers with that mask as well. but maybe a bernardxnewfie landseer?


----------



## SDRRanger

If he is bernardxnewf you are going to have a HUGE dog lol


----------



## PrinceandSlayerMcD

I would guess some newfie in there...but his fur is short...so no idea what else. Not a tiny boy.


----------

